# Wifi LCD and the 922



## Calvin386

I have an out of the way place in my home that I would like to put an LCD. 

Can I get one that is wifi ready and go to the Dish website via wifi LCD and watch TV ? 

Has anyone done with any success?

Thanks...


----------



## AZ.

Calvin386 said:


> I have an out of the way place in my home that I would like to put an LCD.
> 
> Can I get one that is wifi ready and go to the Dish website via wifi LCD and watch TV ?
> 
> Has anyone done with any success?
> 
> Thanks...


More like does the TV have a browser? If so who's browser does it support....as of now I know IE9, FF, work....Just because a TV or DVD player have internet conection dosent mean it works like a computer...most do not and use some kind of app. for streaming programing.


----------



## bnborg

My LG TV has its own browser but no way will it do Dish online. It's possible that the Android app could work if it could be installed. But I would need to hack into the OS to do that.


----------



## Calvin386

That's why I asked. Looks like this is not going to happen.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith

bnborg said:


> My LG TV has its own browser but no way will it do Dish online. It's possible that the Android app could work if it could be installed. But I would need to hack into the OS to do that.


Why is need to be hacked ? And how to do that ?


----------



## bnborg

P Smith said:


> Why is need to be hacked ? And how to do that ?


There is no way that I can see to install an app, other than those provided by LG.

I suppose hacking would involve either a jtag interface or possible serial port access while it is booting.


----------



## P Smith

I thought there is well known venue for that, seems it's not develop yet.


----------

